# fire pump wiring



## peach (Sep 27, 2010)

I think the NEC is pretty clear about feeding a fire pump (It SHOULD come directly from the POCO vault underground)... the fire pump is meant to run until it dies.

So many designers are trying to justify tapping out of the service equipment and running unprotected (in some cases several hundred feet) to the fire pump... no over current protection.

I'm sure Greg will chime in.. we've had to turn several of them down lately.  Any one with lots and lots of FP experience?


----------



## north star (Sep 27, 2010)

*@  @  @  @*

peach,

What articles or code sections are your ' designers ' using as justification ?

From the Section 913.2 [ `06 IFC  ]:  *"**913.2 Protection against interruption of service.*

The fire pump, driver, and controller shall be protected in accordance with NFPA 20 against

possible interruption of service through damage caused by explosion, fire, flood, earthquake,

rodents,  insects, windstorm, freezing, vandalism and other adverse conditions."

From Article 240.21 [ `08 NEC ]: "  ...Taps and transformer secondary conductors are not

permitted to supply another conductor" ( tapping a tap is not permitted  ).  Also, read

Article 240 in its entirety.

*@  @  @  @*


----------



## north star (Sep 28, 2010)

*& & &*



Also, see Article 695 in the `08 NEC.



*& & &*


----------



## peach (Sep 28, 2010)

695 is what we have cited..  I'll look at 240.

Thanks


----------



## dcspector (Oct 24, 2010)

When one comes out of the service equipment ahead of main that is considered service conductors per 695.6(A) and must follow 230.6(1) and (2) Now with that said if one follows the previous and installs a supervised disconnect per 695.4(B) fused @ LRA provides the necessary short circuit protection over to the selectively coordinated controller in the pump room then one can wire from the supervised disconnect to controller using the wiring methods per 695.6(B). Then from the controller one wires per 695.6(E).......The most violated is from service ahead of main in the gear room to the supervised disconnect still have to meet 230.6(1) and (2)


----------

